# 2011 Chevy CRUZE LTZ - Imperial Blue



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking good! Must be nice to be in sunny TX today 
38 and rainy in NY


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Looking good! Must be nice to be in sunny TX today
> 38 and rainy in NY


Thanks Shawn.. Yeah temperature is getting better here in TX.. Only thing that sucks is that it changes from on day to another without warning.. One day its hot n sunny and the next day it's cold n cloudy.. lol


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

If I had a Cruze, that is the the color I would get! Looks great.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*TSU....look in the Driveway!*

PoooF....there, now you have one !

TexLatino, the RS looks niiiiice!!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

How did you do that!!!!! Its an RS and everything. Thanks. Are you really Ellen in disguise?

Now what can you do about making some of that sunshine magically appear?


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

_You're in_* Michigan.....*come on...!!


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yowza, great looking Cruze!


----------



## Minibush (Mar 10, 2011)

I like the blue! Hadn't seen the RS until your pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thommo10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome looking Cruze !!! Really like that shade of blue !!! 

Like the RS option, does the different rear diffuser come with the RS Package, I would love one of those on the back of my Cruze. Standard looks far too plain...


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys..


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> If I had a Cruze, that is the the color I would get! Looks great.


Thanks! My choices of color where this one, white and silver.
I originally had done all paperwork for a white ltz; nothing fully loaded with RS package and black interior was available here in TX. Dealer had problems with getting a transfer from a dealer in Houston, so I decided to look around a bit more and ran across this one.. Went to buy it and had two wait four extra days for car to arrive from GM.. Worth the wait thou! 



jaygeo1 said:


> PoooF....there, now you have one !
> 
> TexLatino, the RS looks niiiiice!!


Thanks!


Zenman said:


> Yowza, great looking Cruze!


Thanks bro..



Minibush said:


> I like the blue! Hadn't seen the RS until your pics, thanks for sharing.


Your welcome. I'll post others once I get windows tinted..



Thommo10 said:


> Awesome looking Cruze !!! Really like that shade of blue !!!
> 
> Like the RS option, does the different rear diffuser come with the RS Package, I would love one of those on the back of my Cruze. Standard looks far too plain...


The blue looks real nice both when it's sunny and when cloudy..
Diffuser does come with RS package.


----------

